# Smiley question



## pot clanger (Jun 29, 2008)

Can anyone share with me the history of our "smilies"? I have seen them on other sites - are the smiley "collections" (specifically ours) open for submissions or suggestions? 

Of course there is a selfish interest here: I would love to have a smilie clanging a pot as my signature.... kind of like the one banging a hammer.

Vanity running rampant here.... my apologies in advance for my inflated ego!


----------



## knight76 (Jun 30, 2008)

If you can find the smiley you want to use on the net. You can host it on a picture host like photobucket, and link directly to the image in your post.

Like this:


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 30, 2008)

pot clanger said:


> Can anyone share with me the history of our "smilies"? I have seen them on other sites - are the smiley "collections" (specifically ours) open for submissions or suggestions?


 
Here is more than you ever wanted to know about the history of the Smiley (and emoticons).

The standard set of smilies/emoticons available for use on DC are a fixed collection which is not open for submissions or suggestions ... however you are free to post emoticons from other sources ... like the excellent "pot clanger" posted by knigh76!









pot clanger said:


> Of course there is a selfish interest here: I would love to have a smilie clanging a pot as my signature.... kind of like the one banging a hammer.
> 
> Vanity running rampant here.... my apologies in advance for my inflated ego!


 
See above .... However - the pot clanger emoticon is in knight's photobucket collection ... I would suggest you copy and move it to a source you control if you want to control how long it is available. Just send me a PM if you need any help.


----------



## knight76 (Jun 30, 2008)

Pot clanger, let me know when you have this hosted on your own server. I will leave it on my photobucket till then at least.


----------



## Hawkeye16 (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## quicksilver (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 30, 2008)

quicksilver said:


>



pot clanger - you know I LOVE this one!!!!  I'm the one WITH the pan, right?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hmm.... I need a smiley flying an F-14 Tomcat at Mach-2 with its pants on fire...


----------



## knight76 (Jul 2, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Hmm.... I need a smiley flying an F-14 Tomcat at Mach-2 with its pants on fire...


 
Google is your friend


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 2, 2008)

Google is more interested in getting me to read about DJ Kurd, Ford Maverick, AOL videos and The Maverick that Gave us the World.
But, it is not really a priority right now, just would be neat.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2008)

quicksilver said:


>



Love the interpretation of the request!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 2, 2008)

That's an F-16, need an F-14 Tomcat... not sure what the fireman is doing there but the pants on fire is funny.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 2, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Love the interpretation of the request!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ditto. That was good


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey, I'm just an ordinanary girl. What can I say? I tried.

Put the fire out and go to Bed.\



​


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> That's an F-16, need an F-14 Tomcat... not sure what the fireman is doing there but the pants on fire is funny.



Hey, the fireman is just doing his job!  and F-16.....F-14......boy, you're picky


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL, I just must be dense tonight I just wasn't getting the fireman connection.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, the "fire in the pants" is hard to see, and the wings are in the wrong position to be flying at Mach-2 - but at least it's a F-14!






I wish I could find a copy of the logo one of our squadrons had ... Felix the Cat with flames shooting out his ... er ... afterburner region.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 2, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Well, the "fire in the pants" is hard to see, and the wings are in the wrong position to be flying at Mach-2 - but at least it's a F-14!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I think I would get censured if I put that up!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 2, 2008)

This is gonna sound bad, but I am still scratching my head at the fireman!! The best I can figure is if he puts out the fire.. I will "crash and burn, Mav, crash and burn".
In which case "Slider, sniff sniff, you stink!"


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 3, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Hey, the fireman is just doing his job! and F-16.....F-14......boy, you're picky


 

It's a fireWOMAN! And yea, picky, picky, picky.
Thank you Kitchenelf.


----------



## cara (Jul 3, 2008)

need some smilies?

The ones on the following pages are free to use in forums, but not on homepages

Cosgan.de - Animierte Smilies und Gifs
http://www.foolstown.com/en/sm_all.htm
Smile - and come together 
Smileyparadies.de - Smileys, Smilies, Emoticons und Gifs

the pages are all german, but I'm sure you will find the smilies


----------



## knight76 (Jul 3, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> It's a fireWOMAN! And yea, picky, picky, picky.
> Thank you Kitchenelf.


 
Shouldn't that be Fireperson?


----------



## pot clanger (Jul 12, 2008)

AHH!  I forgot I posted this!  You guys are the BEST!  It still freaks me out that I can type in a question/request, post it to "The Air," and get responses/answers to my questions...   I promise I won't get all teary-eyed if/when I flip a light switch...  I appreciate all the feedback... I hope to delve into this emoticon thing on a deeper level later on.... when I don't have family visiting from out of town!  Thanks again....


----------

